# Open Joist.  Is this safe??



## rlc2052 (Dec 12, 2007)

I was inspecting my house to see what kind of load bearing my floors could take.  I have an open joist system that uses 11.75" joists with 24" in-between them.  When building the house, the contractor connected the joist to the wall by cutting back the bottom 2X4 so that it does not connect to the cinder block wall.  Only the top 2X4 goes into the cinder block.  
How bad is this, and how can I support this better?

Thanks


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow!  

That is one seriously butchered joist, and you say they are all like that??? You're right, that lower part of the joist needs to be supported. Off the top of my head I'd think maybe using steel brackets under the joist and attached to the cinder block with tapcons or other sort of anchors. 

Give it some time here and see what others have to say. I'm guessing you'll get plenty of ideas from other members, not to mention plenty of s.


----------



## rlc2052 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks ToolGuy.
Yeah they are all like this, and it is a 3 story townhouse.  This is the only exposed part that is behind the fire place.  The rest is behind sheet rock.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 12, 2007)

Did you buy the house new? I'm wondering because the builder may be liable for the repair.


----------



## rlc2052 (Dec 12, 2007)

No, it is about 15 years old.  I bought it about 3 months ago.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 12, 2007)

Slow down there speedy...
Those look like top loaded truss joists...old style. These are just fine. The weight is on the top cord,and the metal part in between is the cross section web. No support is needed under the bottom. In fact if you support the bottom you CHANGE the engineered truss. This is typical of townhouses. 
If you have any doubt, contact a structural engineer and they will tell you the same thing.


----------



## rlc2052 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Inspector D
This seems like it will really affect the load bearing capacity of my floors though.  Do you have any idea of what psf load these could take?  I can only find load bearing formulas for newer joists that connect at the bottom.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 13, 2007)

Oopsie, hope you didn't rip out those walls yet.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 14, 2007)

Your truss capacity is fine, If you want to you can ask the local building dept if they still have your building on record for the PSF loads.
Then you can see from your dept what the capacities are. They are different around the country because of wind, snow, seismic and size of building. If you are over 3 stories tall you follow a separate set of building specifications.
But since the whole development has not fallen down...you should  be OK. 

And as for you Tool guy.... , We all want to help...that is why we are here, to watch out for each other.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 15, 2007)

I just realized how much that smiley looks a lot like me.


----------



## rlc2052 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for all of the help.  I wanted to put a gym on my 3rd floor.  I will do some more research, but I'm leaning on not doing it from 1 2X4 going into the supporting wall every 2 feet.  I have read about load bearing for bedroom floors being as low as 30 psf. 

 He does look like you.


----------



## guyod (Jan 12, 2008)

Unless you are putting a spa in your gym there is no need to worry. And Your basement has nothing to do with your 3rd floor not with new engineered floor joist because they eliminate load bearing walls. actually the set up you have makes for stronger exterior walls since the ext. wall weight is not on the joists. The only reason to be concerned would be if its not a true 3rd floor and just a converted actic.


----------

